# How to get my nails...



## SnowAngel1106 (May 11, 2010)

*to grow faster?!  I've had acrylics for years.  Seriously.  And recently have had to just do away with getting them done. (Damn you economy!)  So now my nails are weak and disgusting and refuse to grow.  The current breakage is understandable but annoying.  Does anyone have any good tips/tricks to get them to grow stronger and faster?  I hate the way my hands look without nails!

Thanks!*


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 11, 2010)

I had acrylics for about 8 years off and on, so I know right where you are.  My nails are strong now and grow nicely.  Make sure you keep them painted, even if it is just clear polish.  That will give a little more strength.  I used Nailtek II constantly right after I took off my acrylics and it worked wonders.  Use lotion as often as possible, and take care of your cuticles with cuticle cream/balm.  When my cuticles are healthy, my nails grow faster.  I swear by that Nailtek stuff though... and it's fairly easy to find (I think I got it at Target, but they have it at ULTA, CVS, etc.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  HTH!

Edit:  There are 2 Nailtek II.  One is called foundation, and the other is called Intensive Therapy.  I used the IT one only, but Foundation is meant to be used as a base coat, then you paint your color, then use Intensive Therapy as a top coat


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

Take Biotin supplements.  My hair and nails grow super fast!


----------



## makeba (May 11, 2010)

biotin supplements are very good for the body. try a calcium nail polish that should give them more strength.


----------



## looovemac (May 11, 2010)

Dr Oz’s beauty home remedy for strengthening your nails is garlic, which  is what they use in the DR.  Shalini Vadhera says to add chopped garlic  to a bottle of clear nail polish and to let it stew for 7 to 10 days.   Then when you paint your nails, they will be harder than acrylic nails!


----------



## shatteredshards (May 11, 2010)

I'm thirding biotin. I take 5000mcg/day. The recommended dose is very low, I think less than 100mc/day, but taking more will help more, and I think toxicity isn't a problem until about 10,000mcg/day (I researched it when I started, but the number escape me now).


----------



## purrtykitty (May 11, 2010)

^^I take that same dosage, as well.  Extra bonus is that Biotin is pretty cheap.


----------



## shatteredshards (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_^^I take that same dosage, as well.  Extra bonus is that Biotin is pretty cheap._

 
It is, and even cheaper if you know where to look. I get it a lot cheaper at Target than Walgreens sells it.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 12, 2010)

i found this at Sallys, and it works, i promise.

its called starting over after artificials. 
Salon Sciences - Starting Over After Artificials Nail Revitalizing Strengthener


----------



## SnowAngel1106 (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the help ladies.  I'll have to do some research online and see where I can purchase some of these things that will ship to FPO addresses!  Sally's doesn't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I remember reading about the garlic thing in a Cosmo when I was in middle school! hahaha


----------



## meika79 (May 13, 2010)

I was in the same situation as you.  I was wearing acrylics and gels since I was 15 (I'm 30 now.)  I also had to take them off because of the lack of funds situation.

I take biotin, and I use wither NailTek II or Duri Cosmetics Rejuvacote. Both have done wonders for my nails.


----------



## blondie711 (May 13, 2010)

i agree on the biotin, i also took pre-natal vitamins & that helped alot. the nailtek is good, so is nailtiques but the nailtek is cheaper. i also buffed my nails with solar oil every night before going to bed. that helped smooth the ridges i had from the gel nails. make sure you use a super soft buffer, not the rough kind.


----------



## BEA2LS (May 13, 2010)

that happened to me when i had mine off after years of having them on.
my nails now are exactly the way they were before i had them.. they do not grow much but never did, heh.

seriously though i would never go back, even if i could afford them.. i love painting my nails every couple of days and i think shorter nails looks so chic and modern.


----------



## bebs (May 15, 2010)

I've finally got my nails back to normal after getting acrylics a few months back 

what I did is use a nail buffer to make them even and easy to work with, orly nail defense I love, I also really love nubar nu nail (nail strengthener) use cnd cuticle eraser 

I use zoya's remove + as remover/primer and I love it 

my nails aren't in  the best shape.. but in pretty good shape for what they are (they don't peal or get stained) and now I've gotten them to the point where they hardly break (they aren't super long) about 1/4 of an inch away from the tip of my finger 

hope that helped if you dont want to be taking anything for your nails (I can hardly remember to take anything)


----------



## kimmy (May 15, 2010)

if you're going to go with biotin (which will definately get results) start with the suggested dose and slowly work your way up from there. i've heard alot about biotin causing breakouts, though i've never experienced that. also, calcium and pre-natal supplements will do wonders.

i've been using nailtek foundation II and intensive therapy II recently as audrey mentioned. my nails were peeling really bad because i was (still am, though i know i shouldn't be...!) using pure acetone nail polish remover. it's done pretty well by me!

always moisturize! it's good to put a small bit of lotion on each nail and rub it into your nail/cuticle area. that really helps.


----------

